# Muzzle Construction



## anthony81 (May 6, 2019)

Hello for my first project I chose a gate clone Fortin Zuul Muzzle.
We made a list of the equipment needed to complete this project, before placing an order I would have liked to have your opinion and see if I have not forgotten anything or bad choice:

Sorry my Emnglish is bad, I'm French

MATERIAL LIST DOWLOAD

THX


----------



## sertanksalot (May 6, 2019)

Salut mon ami, à première vue, cette liste semble complète.  Vous avez des boutons, connecteurs, LED, etc.

Je voudrais suggérer un "connecteur intérieur DC", car il sera plus facile à assembler et à diagnostiquer de cette façon.  Ceux-ci sont énumérés comme numéro d'article #716, #715, ou #dc21g (sure le site de musikding).

Attention à bien aligner les trous.

---
EN:
List looks complete to me.  I suggest "inside" DC connectors.  Also be careful to line up the holes properly.


----------



## anthony81 (May 6, 2019)

sertanksalot said:


> Salut mon ami, à première vue, cette liste semble complète.  Vous avez des boutons, connecteurs, LED, etc.
> 
> Je voudrais suggérer un "connecteur intérieur DC", car il sera plus facile à assembler et à diagnostiquer de cette façon.  Ceux-ci sont énumérés comme numéro d'article #716, #715, ou #dc21g (sure le site de musikding).
> 
> ...


Un énorme Merci à toi l’ami!!!!


----------



## sertanksalot (May 6, 2019)

Ces circuits intégrés (puces) sont proches les uns des autres, apparemment certains sont emboîtés pour de meilleurs résultats. Soigneusement souder les transistors, vous ne voulez pas les brûler.

Dites-nous comment ça se passe et si vous avez des problèmes.

Je pense que vous trouverez très satisfaisant de construire votre propre pédale de guitare.
?


----------



## anthony81 (May 7, 2019)

Merci, ok je ferrai des photos, j’attends juste la disponibilité du PCB pour commencer


----------



## anthony81 (Nov 29, 2019)

Voila le résultat:


----------



## anthony81 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 29, 2019)

Awesome ! Lotta chatter on this  PCB build as of late...a must for high gain players...congrats !

Mike


----------

